# Big Buck Down



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Very nice!:tongue:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> Very nice!:tongue:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Tell Todd I said congrats, that is truly an awesome buck. How bout a few more details about the hunt?


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

love those double drops!:thumbs_up


----------



## GameTracker (Feb 9, 2005)

*Big buck*

I shot a 23 inch spread last year thats one hell of a trophy good job buddy i call mine the handle bar buck..


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

What a cool looking deer!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow, a wide, double drop tine, chocolate antlered monster. very nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Very Cool Deer.

Not that this matters on this unique deer but do the drop tines count against the score or towards if they are the same?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

JDoupe said:


> Very Cool Deer.
> 
> Not that this matters on this unique deer but do the drop tines count against the score or towards if they are the same?


He will be scored non typical.


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

It can go typical


----------

